# NYE...ANYONE have monster fare where you're told "special approval required"



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry I did not post this correctly. I had a 6.8 surge immediately following a one mile fare thethat was at 7.0 surge. The next fare was a pickup where the surge was between 6.5 and 7 (6.8) and the passengers wanted to go to a destination that was roughly 50 miles away this trip took 70 minutes. When I reached the destination and ended the trip the fare did not appear in my app.

Obviously I went out of my way to take these people to their home from a busy area in Fort Lauderdale all the way to northern Palm Beach County way way out west. I was a bit in shock when I saw where the destination where the people wanted to g. I asked him if it was correct because I've had people enter addresses incorrectly and tell me that they were going somewhere much closer. 

they confirmed it was where they were going and the passenger actually said to me "don't worry surge is in full effect."

When trip ended the fare appeared as 0. I contacted uber immediately. Later after I got home I actually look at the website and my trip history through the website showed the fare was well over $35. 

I wrote to them immediately following in trip and said why is this thing not showing up and they wrote back to me and said when the fair is this large it requires "special approval"

I wrote them back this morning and said what exactly does this mean because this is the passengers knew the surge they knew the distance they had to travel and I knew that it would take a considerable amount of time and Uber does not seem to have problems when it's six or seven times surge where it's a short trip and people get charged $30 for going a couple miles or so they get charged 90 miles $90 for going 10 miles this is the biggest fare that I've ever had previous record being in the 150 to 160 range and I gave had 90 and low 100s. I'm going to continue to follow up with them because frankly this made my night.

What have others done in this situation? Have others had it happen?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

(Please note I didn't read your full post).

Yes. Fares over a certain amount are sent for review to make sure there were no GPS malfunctions, timing errors, and that they weren't fraudulent. These are typically reviewed weekly and you will see the fare in the next pay period.

This is standard operating procedure and there's no need to write in. Uber will take care of it.

Congrats on the surge by the way


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

That's around $400+ trip. Congrats lol


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

djfx said:


> That's around $400+ trip. Congrats lol


It was 360 something. Best trip ever. Let's hope I actually get paid for it. It's now appearing in my trip history.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm waiting on "approval" for a $250 fare from last night.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

glados said:


> (Please note I didn't read your full post).
> 
> Yes. Fares over a certain amount are sent for review to make sure there were no GPS malfunctions, timing errors, and that they weren't fraudulent. y


do you know what happens if it was fraudulent? not by driver, but say stolen credit card or something,or even chargeback


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> do you know what happens if it was fraudulent? not by driver, but say stolen credit card or something,or even chargeback


Yes, had lots of "big" fares. What I have learned is any fare over $75.00 on "x" and any fare over $100.00 on "lux" is sent for review.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Brian-drives said:


> Yes, had lots of "big" fares. What I have learned is any fare over $75.00 on "x" and any fare over $100.00 on "lux" is sent for review.


thanks, but not exactly the answer I was looking for.................


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

One thing in my experience I've never not gotten paid properly for a trip with Uber... Had a couple reviews, if you drive for lyft make sure you have your minimum donations set to 90%


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Brian-drives said:


> Yes, had lots of "big" fares. What I have learned is any fare over $75.00 on "x" and any fare over $100.00 on "lux" is sent for review.


I've had plenty of fares over $75 and never had a review...


----------



## Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell (Dec 4, 2015)

djfx said:


> I've had plenty of fares over $75 and never had a review...


Yes me too...had at least 10 that were between 80 and 150.00 never any special review or approval nonsense. I emailed them multiple times and finally it was approved and added to my earnings and statement. The response from Uber was that special approval was needed for large fares with no specifics given.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

i heard some of these huge NYE surge rides are not being honored due to bad publicity. uber is only paying drivers for the ride as if there was no surge


----------



## Ladybugg (Jan 3, 2016)

Same here. It's showing zero on the app still and $400 on my computer, but not showing up in my pay statement. I got the same response about special approval...does anyone know what the time frame is? A few weeks ago my fares were off about $30 and I wrote them several times and never received a response. This does not bode well.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

And what reason did Uber give to the driver for nonpayment?? I don't believe hearsay. Did this happen to a driver on this forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes... happened to me. The fare for a long ride with a high surge was showing up as $0.00 in my history but was an almost $200 fare. I sent uber a message about it and got an email back that there would have to be a special approval but that to rest assured I would see the payout in my statement.
Got an email the next day that said the issue was resolved and saw the difference added to that ride in my history and added to my expected payout.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

rsheehan79 said:


> Yes... happened to me. The fare for a long ride with a high surge was showing up as $0.00 in my history but was an almost $200 fare. I sent uber a message about it and got an email back that there would have to be a special approval but that to rest assured I would see the payout in my statement.
> Got an email the next day that said the issue was resolved and saw the difference added to that ride in my history and added to my expected payout.


So did you get paid the full amount?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

I got paid the full payout I was expecting after the rider fee and ubers 20% were deducted so yes.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

rsheehan79 said:


> I got paid the full payout I was expecting after the rider fee and ubers 20% were deducted so yes.


Ok, so that's not what I was referring to. You got paid after the " pending approval". They said Uber is actually denying payment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

I apologize. I did misunderstand. But it seemed like the question was referring to ubers approval policy and not a total denial of payment.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Read what JaniceCT and Ladybugg said . ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh I gotcha. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

rsheehan79 said:


> Oh I gotcha. sorry for the misunderstanding.


No problem.


----------



## Ladybugg (Jan 3, 2016)

My email:

"Thanks for writing in. I completely understand the frustration around not seeing this trip in your statement, especially given the significant fare.

Because it was a large fare, our team has to give it special approval before it can be processed. I apologize for the delay but want to assure you that it will be on your next week statement. In the case it’s not, please let me know and I will immediately look into it for you. "

I haven't gotten paid.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Ladybugg said:


> My email:
> 
> "Thanks for writing in. I completely understand the frustration around not seeing this trip in your statement, especially given the significant fare.
> 
> ...


Exact response I received.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

What is this nonsense withholding these large surge fares? It must be some kind of shady accounting or tax dodge.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

I just got paid on my $258 fare.


----------



## Ladybugg (Jan 3, 2016)

I just got paid too, 317.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

docswife said:


> I just got paid on my $258 fare.





Ladybugg said:


> I just got paid too, 317.


Grats guys nice fares!

My best:


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I've yet to be paid on this "monster" fare.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I've yet to be paid on this "monster" fare.


Woah!!! That's freaking awesome!! Good luck. I cant see why they wouldn't pay it though...


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I had two fares from NYE. $150 fare was approved yesterday and is on this weeks pay statement.

The other fare was changed to $0. I noticed when my earnings dropped out of no where so I checked my trips. I notified Uber and let them know this was a legit ride, I have the trip recorded, and the pick-up and drop-off was inputted by the account holder. After looking at the notes, the first trip adjustment ($0), I see a note 'Did nor ride' or 'Did not ride'. This was my last ride of the morning and I got the vibe of a entitled little punk kid. I think he actually disputed the fare.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I had two fares from NYE. $150 fare was approved yesterday and is on this weeks pay statement.
> 
> The other fare was changed to $0. I noticed when my earnings dropped out of no where so I checked my trips. I notified Uber and let them know this was a legit ride, I have the trip recorded, and the pick-up and drop-off was inputted by the account holder. After looking at the notes, the first trip adjustment ($0), I see a note 'Did nor ride' or 'Did not ride'. This was my last ride of the morning and I got the vibe of a entitled little punk kid. I think he actually disputed the fare.
> 
> View attachment 22444


Oh NO!! Keep us posted on what happens. It really sucks that Uber didn't contact you before adjusting the trip to $0. ****ers.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 how much was the fare??


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

docswife said:


> HotRodriguez75 how much was the fare??


It was $70. It is my understanding that Uber does not contact you when adjusting fares, which I think is shady.

They ended up adjusting it back as you can see that the second trip adjustment was 'Fair' (they cannot even spell) incorrectly adjusted.

Oh well, I don't expect anything more/less from Uber. I am taking a couple of weeks off to get my car repaired and assess my next move.


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> It was $70. It is my understanding that Uber does not contact you when adjusting fares, which I think is shady.
> 
> They ended up adjusting it back as you can see that the second trip adjustment was 'Fair' (they cannot even spell) incorrectly adjusted.
> 
> Oh well, I don't expect anything more/less from Uber. I am taking a couple of weeks off to get my car repaired and assess my next move.


Oh good! Did everything work out in your favor with the car accident?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

docswife said:


> Oh good! Did everything work out in your favor with the car accident?


I just received the police report last week and hired an attorney since the other two drivers were at fault so they will have to figure out how the payout is split.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> do you know what happens if it was fraudulent? not by driver, but say stolen credit card or something,or even chargeback


You should still be paid unless there is evidence of driver collusion.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a $150 fare, when I pull up my pay statement it's not showing. .....


----------



## notbradsdad (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm having the same experience with a $250 fare, for a ride I gave in the early morning hours on 1/1.

I sent several emails about it -- since it didn't show up in my earnings -- and finally received a reply on Sunday, asserting the need for "special approval," and then explaining that the fare was approved and would appear on my next statement. I responded by asking if that meant it would appear in my upcoming payout or not until my following payout. I did not receive a reply, so I wrote in anew, and received the same response. I ended up sending multiple emails, asking specifically if this fare -- which had allegedly been approved, but was still not showing up in my earnings history -- would be included in my next payout, and no one would answer.

I finally received a reply today, once last week's statement was emailed to me (and did not include said fare), communicating that it was "unusual" for this fare not to have posted to my account, and that she'd consult with the engineering team to ensure it was added to my next statement (which it hasn't yet been).

All along, it felt to me that Uber was deliberately delaying follow-up on this because it did not want, for whatever reason, to include this fare in my 1/6/2016 payout. Reading the similar experiences here seems to confirm it.

It's warming to actually experience Uber's underhandedness and dishonesty firsthand. They're unquestionably engaging in some shenanigans here. What continues to protect them from formal investigation?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Just emailed them. The response said higher fares MAY be paid out next week. Here we go.......


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Not-waiting-at-Taco-Bell said:


> Sorry I did not post this correctly. I had a 6.8 surge immediately following a one mile fare thethat was at 7.0 surge. The next fare was a pickup where the surge was between 6.5 and 7 (6.8) and the passengers wanted to go to a destination that was roughly 50 miles away this trip took 70 minutes. When I reached the destination and ended the trip the fare did not appear in my app.
> 
> Obviously I went out of my way to take these people to their home from a busy area in Fort Lauderdale all the way to northern Palm Beach County way way out west. I was a bit in shock when I saw where the destination where the people wanted to g. I asked him if it was correct because I've had people enter addresses incorrectly and tell me that they were going somewhere much closer.
> 
> ...


It's not really "special approval". on big fares, they review everything to make sure everything is as it should be.

Don't sweat it, the trip will show up soon enough. But, I'm afraid your rider is in for a real shocker.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I've yet to be paid on this "monster" fare.


You took that rider on the scenic route.. You could have went a quicker direction and saved the ride a lot of money.. This is exactly how fares get taken away from drivers.. Don't be surprised!


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

SmokeyJonez said:


> You took that rider on the scenic route.. You could have went a quicker direction and saved the ride a lot of money.. This is exactly how fares get taken away from drivers.. Don't be surprised!


No, they needed to go to a house in Beverly Hills on the way and I've been paid for it now so it's all good.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone not get paid? I have a two hour $360 trip waiting on confirmation since 2am saturday morning its now monday and the payouts have gone out. Got the standard email the trip will be approved for next payout which im guessing is next weeks and not this one. The people seemed like they were frauding not sure though


----------

